

Show HN: Access popular sites and bookmarks, the smarter way yet simple - smilepet_26
http://www.osipage.com

======
ChrisGranger
People still use Comic Sans... like, deliberately?

------
bbody
Is this irony?

------
smilepet_26
what's irony here?

~~~
xrstf
The website looks like it's either missing CSS or it's straight from the 90's.
Maybe this is the intended style, but to me it looked like a very very old
website. Super bright colors, serif fonts, not responsive, bad rounded
corners, having links to SF (the myspace of code hosting sites) and W3schools
(cf. [http://www.w3fools.com/](http://www.w3fools.com/)), ...

To be constructive:

* Throw away the CSS and start fresh. Use something like Bootstrap, so you can get the basics right. Make sure it works on mobile, because that's where someone would gain the most from not having to type addresses but instead click buttons.

* Maybe show the favicons or screenshots of the website you are linking. Right now, it's just a long blob of buttons and without using my browser's search function, I'd have a hard time finding anything.

* Why do I need both a password AND a security code? Why can't I just login with email+password? On that note: The login form is suuuuper slow at the moment. Don't know if that is because I was giving invalid credentials and the site intentionally slows me down or what.

* [http://www.osipage.com/dataExchange.php](http://www.osipage.com/dataExchange.php) \- I haven't tried, but this looks like I could send spam to anyone. Is this really what you want to allow visitors to do?

* When signing up, I had no idea that the two security code input fields are supposed to match each other. I thought I was supposed to enter something like ABC-123.

~~~
smilepet_26
Thank you, your points are valid and welcoming. We don't want to use bootstrap
at the moment because we want to have unique style for the service (non-
shared, personal, online bookmarking). "Why can't I just login with
email+password?" => that's a good suggestion and we consider that too.
"password AND a security code" => this is only for increased user data
protection. We have used hint stating that security code should be typed
twice. We have plans to improve look and feel but in a unique way.

